# Epic day in Sargent.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got up early this morning to hit the beach and no one wanted to go except my wife's uncle, so we took off and left the rest of the crew to sleep off their hangovers. When we got to the beach it was so foggy we couldn't see more than 20', but the fish didn't seem to mind at all. The drum and reds were biting as fast as we could get baits in the water, it was just crazy how active the were. Around mid day my wife brought the rest or our crew down but by then we were almost out of crab, so they made a run to Matagorda to find more. By the time they got back we were to tired to fish any more, but we did anyway and the bite stayed strong until dark. I hope it's raining tomorrow so I don't have to go back out there, I need at least one full day to recover and two days would be better. We were using half and quartered crab on 5/0 to 7/0 hooks, 80# mono leaders, and the fish were 60yds to 80yds out.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This may take awhile.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

still more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm done


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a buttload of fish. What a haul.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome day for sure!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Heck ya you need a day to rest.You gotta be wore plumb out taking pics.Thanks so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dhn121 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish I was there to help! Great trip and more reason for me to get out once I return.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The gulf was dead calm, here's some of the boats that were around us.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Great report & pics


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like yall had a heckof a time! Very nice!


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome trip!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sharkchum, I think most of y'all trips are epic for sure.
What spinning combo are y'all fishing there in the picture or what R&R's would you recommend.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

What does the king and queen of spades represent?


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Mr. Sharkchum, just wanted to thank you for the advice yesterday. You sir are truely one of the good ones and i felt like we were buddies even though it was the first time meeting you! The info you gave and even providing one of those leaders was great - definitely have more confidence not only for fishing but heck the human race with folks like you!

It pretty much rained the whole time except later in the day to evening but we had out rain gear so it wasnt too bad. My buddy was constant on the whiting using cut up pieces of shrimp. We were about ready to give up about the time the rain let up and the mosquitos moved in and thats when one of my rods went off but, story of my life, was too far away and a missed opportunity for something big. We kept a closer eye on the rod and not too long after, my buddy's rod goes off - lands a biggie big ugly (will post a pic when he sends it to me). Caught on cracked claw just like you showed us and both times the rod went off with something big were on the leaders you gave us! Also, it was on the outgoing tide as you mentioned. 

Anyway, despite the lack of results the info and hands on experience was great. Hopefully we see you out there again!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great surf report sharkchum, keep em coming! That queen of spades looks like a hefty BG. Good luck in the contest.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

*Big Ugly*

Thanks again Chum! One interesting thing I noticed about this guy is it had these spots on it like a red. Was confused before we got it out of the water - not sure if thats common or like sometype of cross-breed...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

txteltech said:


> What does the king and queen of spades represent?


 The cards are for the Drum Masters tournament. Everyone gets a different card that has to be in the picture to submit it for entry.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

willygee said:


> Mr. Sharkchum, just wanted to thank you for the advice yesterday. You sir are truely one of the good ones and i felt like we were buddies even though it was the first time meeting you! The info you gave and even providing one of those leaders was great - definitely have more confidence not only for fishing but heck the human race with folks like you!
> 
> It pretty much rained the whole time except later in the day to evening but we had out rain gear so it wasnt too bad. My buddy was constant on the whiting using cut up pieces of shrimp. We were about ready to give up about the time the rain let up and the mosquitos moved in and thats when one of my rods went off but, story of my life, was too far away and a missed opportunity for something big. We kept a closer eye on the rod and not too long after, my buddy's rod goes off - lands a biggie big ugly (will post a pic when he sends it to me). Caught on cracked claw just like you showed us and both times the rod went off with something big were on the leaders you gave us! Also, it was on the outgoing tide as you mentioned.
> 
> Anyway, despite the lack of results the info and hands on experience was great. Hopefully we see you out there again!


Thanks for the kind words. I'm glad I could help, hopefully you can use some of that information next time, when it's not raining all day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks like you caught some nice shark bait! (sheepys)The drum tournament runs until April 15th if you care to get in.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutless said:


> Sharkchum, I think most of y'all trips are epic for sure.
> What spinning combo are y'all fishing there in the picture or what R&R's would you recommend.


 I use Penn Battles and Conflicts in the 6000 size on 12' Penn Prevail rods. They are under $200 for the rod and reel and work great. There is more expensive stuff on the market but there is no need to spend that kind of money on surf fishing gear unless you just want to show off. Most of my bait casters are old Penn's that I get at garage sales or online for $20 to $30 and I put them on 12' Okuma Longitude rods that run around $60.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about going to Sargent Saturday!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The water photos are awesome. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> The water photos are awesome. What kind of camera is that?


Canon SX50 HS. I don't know anything about photography but it's easy to use and has a powerful zoom.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll probably get some remarks, but are the "big uglies" any good to eat?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> I'll probably get some remarks, but are the "big uglies" any good to eat?


No they are not. The smaller ones from 14" to about 22" are just as good or better than redfish, but any bigger and they usually are full of worms, tough as a boot, and have to much red meat. The slot limit is 14" to 30" and you are allowed 1 over 52", but that would only be to break the stat record, not to eat.


----------

